# Alternative NECA/IBEW Program Requirements



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Unless you do good with online instruction, I would do remedial math at a community college, you would have a teacher in-person to help you.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

brian john said:


> Unless you do good with online instruction, I would do remedial math at a community college, you would have a teacher in-person to help you.


This is exactly what I'd recommend. Take a course before you take the NJATC course. A community college course is usually a great value (that is, not a fortune), in person instruction, the opportunity to meet and study with classmates, you can usually go to the instructor during office hours for additional help, and the school probably even offers free tutoring. 

Then when you take the NJATC course on the same topics, you'll crush it. It will feel like cheating but it's not, that's effort dedication and persistence, try to remember what it feels like.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If you can’t get hired by an electrical contractor because you need to be excepted by the union first, try the supply houses. Viking Electric and Graybar are down in the west end.


----------



## 80electric (10 mo ago)

Viking Electric and Graybar are down in the west end.
[/QUOTE]

Haha no way are you familiar with duluth also? and advice I will take thanks


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

80electric said:


> Viking Electric and Graybar are down in the west end.


Haha no way are you familiar with duluth also? and advice I will take thanks
[/QUOTE]

Been there a few times.


----------

